# Enclosed Trailer Question



## bustem007 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thinking about a new enclosed trailer. Looking into aluminum or steel. What would you guys suggest if I don't mind paying the extra money for aluminum. Would aluminum be tuff enough to handle the abuse that a decoy trailer takes? Looking at 7x14 with tandem axel. Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=96&t=74946

If you look around on here i bet you will find about anything you want to know


----------

